# [Kickstarter] DEMIURGOS: Path of the Leviathan



## DanielBill (14. Juli 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFsSTDgZkM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



KICKSTARTER: DEMIURGOS: Path of the Leviathan

Wir möchten diese Gelegenheit nutzen, um Werbung für unsere laufende Kickstarter-Kampagne zu machen:
DEMIURGOS: Path of the Leviathan, ein cRPG-Adventure mit einer sich allmählich öffnenden und schließlich völlig frei begehbaren Spielwelt, irgendwo zwischen den antiken Perserkriegen und dem "langen 19. Jahrhundert" und den damit einhergehenden politischen und sozialen Krisen. Im Mittelpunkt des Spiels stehen Entscheidungen und ideologische Sichtweisen. Entscheidungen die den Pfad der Geschichte linear beeinflussen und in 9 unterschiedlichen und 3 maßgeblich verschiedenen Enden münden. Ideologische Sichtweisen die durch ein Diagramm wiedergegeben werden, dass sich in die Extreme Pluralismus - Totalitarismus, sowie Individualismus und Kollektivismus unterteilt, und auf dem der Spieler die Position des Protagonisten durch seine Taten verändern kann.

Viel besser lässt sich das alles auf unserer Website Demiurgos.de (Englisch/Deutsch) nachlesen. Es gibt auch ein sog. "Vote the Truth"-Experiment, bei dem Backer mit ihrer Spende für eine der drei Fraktionen "Liberalisten", "Sozialisten" oder "Imperialisten" stimmen können, und so das Spiel selbst beeinflussen werden. Das Spiel wird vollkommen auf deutsch entwickelt, aber auch auf englisch verfügbar sein. Auf der Kickstarter Seite kann ein *20 minütiges Gameplay Video unserer Alpha-Version *gefunden werden.

Wir hoffen sehr, dass einige von euch unser Ansatz und das bisher Erreichte werden überzeugen können und stehen gerne für Fragen zum Spiel oder der Spielwelt zur Verfügung.

Daniel Bill





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQrX7ec7ZzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## DanielBill (15. Juli 2017)

Da wir leider scheinbar kein "Lieblingsprojekt" auf Kickstarter werden und daher langsam etwas zurückfallen: 
Nochmal das Angebot an euch Fragen zu stellen oder eure Meinung hier zu hinterlassen! Gerade in einem deutschsprachigen
Forum würde es uns um einiges leichter fallen gut zu antworten.
Würden uns auch freuen, falls ihr jemanden kennt der sich für Politik und Philosophie interessiert und dem das gefallen könnte, 
wenn ihr diese Person darauf hinweist.

Das Spiel gibt es momentan noch für 10€, was ich im Vergleich zum Umfang als Schnäppchen bezeichnen würde.

Twitter: @DEMIURGxMachina


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2017)

Na ja, so beim ersten Blick gibt es drei Dinge, die mich abschrecken. 1. Das Spiel erscheint auch für Smartphones, das bedeutet aus Erfahrung, es wird nicht sonderlich tiefgehend sein und entweder am Smartphone schlecht steuerbar oder am PC. Und 2. Das Charakterportrait, diese hässliche entstellte Fresse ist ein Artstyle, den ich so gar nichts abgewinnen kann. Die Rendersequenzen im Stil der späten 90er hingegen sahen recht ansehnlich aus, erinnerten mich einen Ticken an Final Fantasy VII. Aber wenn die Figuren eh 3D sind, warum nicht die Charakterköpfe entsprechend? Und letztlich, das Spieltempo schien unglaublich langsam zu sein.


----------



## DanielBill (15. Juli 2017)

Danke für den Kommentar!

1. *Das Spiel erscheint doch nicht für Smartphones! Oh Gott, wie kommst du darauf?* Das Würde doch auf einem Smartphone gar nicht laufen. Wegen des Apple Logos? Es erscheint für Mac.

2. Die Portraits sind in einem kubistisch-expressionistischen Stil gezeichnet. Hat viel mit dem generellen Plot und der theoretischen Grundlage hinter dem Spiel zu tun.
Ich persönlich finde den Stil unglaublich geil und bin total Stolz darauf jemanden an Bord zu haben der so krasses Zeug machen kann - aber sehr interessant zu sehen, dass es scheinbar nicht allen so geht.

3. Mit dem Spieltempo hast du Recht. Wenn du auf schnelle Action oder so aus bist ist das garantiert nich das richtige Spiel für dich. Wenn du dich für Politik, Philosophie, Wissenschaft
und Ideologien interessierst. Wenn du das Gefühl hast, dass deine Handlungen in den meisten Spielen nicht genug tatsächlichen Einfluss auf die Welt und die Story haben, dann solltest du dir dieses Spiel genauer ansehen.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juli 2017)

Vorneweg: 

Interessantes Konzept, welches mich durchaus anspricht. 

Ich backe aber grundsätzlich nur Projekte von Entwicklern, denen ich vertraue, d. h., die mich bereits in der Vergangenheit von ihrer Arbeit überzeugen konnten. 

Ich drücke euch trotzdem beide Daumen. Falls ihr es schaffen solltet, das Spiel zu veröffentlichen, bin ich mit Sicherheit interessiert.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2017)

DanielBill schrieb:


> 1. *Das Spiel erscheint doch nicht für Smartphones! Oh Gott, wie kommst du darauf?* Das Würde doch auf einem Smartphone gar nicht laufen. Wegen des Apple Logos? Es erscheint für Mac.


Ah, okay, die Vielzahl der Logos hat mich wohl irritiert, weil Windows, Steam, Mac und Linux.



> 2. Die Portraits sind in einem kubistisch-expressionistischen Stil gezeichnet. Hat viel mit dem generellen Plot und der theoretischen Grundlage hinter dem Spiel zu tun.
> Ich persönlich finde den Stil unglaublich geil und bin total Stolz darauf jemanden an Bord zu haben der so krasses Zeug machen kann - aber sehr interessant zu sehen, dass es scheinbar nicht allen so geht.


Ich denke, das ist einfach Geschmackssache. Ja, der Stil kann künstlerisch durchaus beeindruckend sein, und düster ist er ja auch. Mir persönlich sagt er halt im Rahmen eines Spieles nicht zu.



> 3. Mit dem Spieltempo hast du Recht. Wenn du auf schnelle Action oder so aus bist ist das garantiert nich das richtige Spiel für dich. Wenn du dich für Politik, Philosophie, Wissenschaft
> und Ideologien interessierst. Wenn du das Gefühl hast, dass deine Handlungen in den meisten Spielen nicht genug tatsächlichen Einfluss auf die Welt und die Story haben, dann solltest du dir dieses Spiel genauer ansehen.


Es geht nicht um schnelle Action, sondern generell um das Bewegungstempo der Einheiten, sofern die Grafik da auf der Kickstarterseite bezeichnend für ist. Auf Heimcomputern in den 80ern mag das normales Bewegungstempo gewesen sein, inzwischen gibt es einen guten Grund, dass Einheiten deren Position gewählt wurde sich nicht im Schnarchtempo über die Karte dorthin bewegen. Es ist langweilig, auch bei Rundenstrategie. Moderne Spiele dieser Art sind entsprechend schnell.


----------



## DanielBill (15. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ah, okay, die Vielzahl der Logos hat mich wohl irritiert, weil Windows, Steam, Mac und Linux.


Hast recht, das kann missinterpretiert werden.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist einfach Geschmackssache. Ja, der Stil kann künstlerisch durchaus beeindruckend sein, und düster ist er ja auch. Mir persönlich sagt er halt im Rahmen eines Spieles nicht zu.


Das Spiel dreht sich völlig um Entscheidungen und Meinungen, wie könnte ich dir deine da absprechen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auf Heimcomputern in den 80ern mag das normales Bewegungstempo gewesen sein


Fast! Das Spiel orientiert sich an Spielen wie Baldurs Gate II aus den späten 90ern und frühen 2000er Jahren.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Vorneweg:
> 
> Interessantes Konzept, welches mich durchaus anspricht.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank! Wir haben auch lange genug daran gearbeitet...

Ja, das geht extrem vielen so und um ehrlich zu sein, ich persönlich würde es wahrscheinlich auch nicht machen. Das einzige was mich davon überzeugen könnte für so
ein Projekt von Newcomern zu backen wäre mit ihnen persönlich sprechen zu können, um mich davon zu überzeugen, dass sie es ernst meinen. 
Das war der Grund warum ich hier gepostet habe. Wir haben als Vertrauensvorschuss diese ziemlich große Alpha produziert, in der so ziemlich 
das ganze Fundament des Spiels steht und hoffen, dass zumindest ein paar Leute davon überzeugt werden können, dass wir es ernst meinen und die nötigen
 Fähigkeiten und Mittel haben das Spiel als Crowdfunding-Projekt umzusetzen.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2017)

DanielBill schrieb:


> Fast! Das Spiel orientiert sich an Spielen wie Baldurs Gate II aus den späten 90ern und frühen 2000er Jahren.



Ja, gibt ja genug Fans dieser Spiele. Mir sind moderne SRPGs und Rundentaktikspiele einfach lieber, weil die einfach flüssiger von der Hand gehen.


----------



## DanielBill (17. Juli 2017)

Wir haben einen 55 Sekunden langen Teaser erstellt der Leute neugierig machen soll, die keine Lust haben sich sofort das volle Preview-Video anzuschauen.
Hier kann er gefunden werden:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFsSTDgZkM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## DanielBill (20. Juli 2017)

Neues Update zu den Animal Companions und den optionalen Labyrinthen die diese für den Spieler erkunden können. 
In den Labyrinthen sind nützliche Items und Collectables versteckt oder aber Möglichkeiten für den Spieler
etwa einen Schaltkreis zu unterbrechen - und so einen Weg für den Protagonisten zu öffnen.
Jedes Labyrinth hat einen von 7 unterschiedlichen Labyrinth-Meistern, die Spieler für ihre Gier bestrafen können,
indem sie den Animal Companion unwiederbringlich eliminieren. 

Die Labyrinthe sollen einen Moment der Spannung im ansonsten auf Nachdenken und Interaktion angelegten Spiel darstellen.
Hier das Video:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7UYbkv5Q9o4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## DanielBill (25. Juli 2017)

Neues Update zum Interface, dem Quest-System und den Großen Persönlichkeiten im Spiel.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6mAZgruo2s0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## DanielBill (3. August 2017)

Interview mit mir - Daniel Bill - über das Spiel,  die Entwicklung und Computer- sowie Rollenspiele generell.
Durchgeführt von RPG Codex, weil sich herausgestellt hat, dass mein Arbeitskollege da Moderator ist.

Interview (Englisch)


----------

